# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Sos pour sortir balu d'un refuge misère en espagne

## poppo

Bonjour,


Nous avons besoin d'aide pour sortir  Balu d'un refuge misère du sud de l'Espagne et rejoindre Malendrine de L'SPA de Chateau d'Olonne ou une place lui est réservé.

Balu attend depuis plusieurs années, il est sociable avec ses congénères mâles et femelles, aucune agressivité mais une peur terrible de l'humain...Son passé doit être bien sombre pour qu'il souhaite ainsi disparaitre dans le mur  :: 









Il faudrait 200 euros pour les vaccins, identification, test maladies méditerranéens , passeport, 75 euros pour le transport par transporteur du sud de l'Espagne vers Irun et ensuite env 130 euros pour le covoit de Irun a Chateau d'Olonne ( essence et péages aller et retour)donc un total de 405 euros.

Malendrine a proposé de prendre 2 autres chiens en plus de Balu....si on trouve  l'argent....soit 275 euros par chien supplémentaire.

On sait , c'est beaucoup d'argent mais aidez nous pour qui Balu puisse enfin lever sa tête avec un regard confiant vers l'humain, trouver SA famille, de l'amour et une place au chaud...

L'histoire de Balu et ses compagnons de misères se trouve ici, vous avez un récapitulatif page 102

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...%21%21/page102

Merci de tout coeur!

----------


## shoupie

Poppo je te mp ce soir au sujet de ta proposition  ::

----------


## ugolini

Vous n'avez encore reçu aucun don pour BALU???

----------


## poppo

Pour l'instant, non.....

----------


## Tommy

> Vous n'avez encore reçu aucun don pour BALU???


Je centralise les dons pour l'ensemble des actions menées pour les chiens de Lorca et les appels pour chiens et chats d'Aguilas...
Si j'avais eu quelquechose, cela serait déjà inscrit sur le post comme je le fais chaque fois.
Peut être fais tu une confusion car nous avons plusieurs appels en cours ?

----------


## Tommy

Ceci étant, ne perdons pas l'essentiel...Balu !!
Balu a un accueil en France, il nous faut financer sa préparation et son voyage...C'est urgent, Balu attend depuis des mois de quitter le refuge...Aidez nous à le sauver !!!!

----------


## Lili03

je mets sur FB ..... le poste vient d'être fait pour Balu,  et les gens bossent la journée !!! seras-tu la première à faire un don ugolini  ??? .... moi-même je viens  de voir le poste car je rentre seulement  .... je demande une bannière pour lui et ce SOS que je mettrais en signature !!! merci poppo ....

----------


## breton67

pour ces beaux yeux avec une telle misere j envoie un petit don 
svp pour que ce loulou connaisse lui aussi le bonheur auquel chacun a le droit donnez un peu meme un tout petit peu ert ce sera un de plus de sauvé

----------


## Tommy

Un grand merci à toi Breton67 pour ton soutien et ta contribution.

Et merci à Lili  ::

----------


## kate51

tommy stp peut tu me redonner une seconde fois ton adresse , je t envoi un ti quelque chose , mon dieu ce regard il me hante ::

----------


## Tommy

Bien sûr. Je te mp

----------


## shoupie

Tommy je diffuse

----------


## Tommy

Merci à toi  ::

----------


## kiwigirly

merciii pour Balu. il faut kon arrive a le sortir de la.


aidez nous a le sauver  ::

----------


## chupachup

Combien il manque pour ce poussin d'amour ?

----------


## Tommy

Pour l'instant nous n'avons eu qu'une réponse donc il manque presque tout : les frais pour qu'il soit préparé à partir soir environ 200€ et le financement de son voyage jusqu'à sa FA soit encore 200€...

Et c'est urgent...Il faut qu'il puisse sortir vite de là !!!!!!

----------


## kate51

kikou Tommy , j ai pas eu ton mp pour l adresse , merci

----------


## Chinooka

Poppo m'a envoyé le lien parce qu'en mars j'ai adopté une chienne aussi terrorrisée (si pas plus !) que Balu. J'ai cru revoir ma fifille qui commence à se dérider après 7 mois même si beaucoup de choses lui font encore peur. Ces toutous traumatisés par la vie méritent autant que les autres qu'on s'intéresse à eux et de trouver une famille patiente et aimante qui leur redonnera confiance  :: 

Je vous enverrai 50 euros mais pas avant le 8/11 en principe. Quelqu'un peut envoyer les sous pour moi et je rembourserai le 8 ? Le souci c'est que je sors de chez moi très difficilement si je n'ai pas quelqu'un pour surveiller ma meute de délinquants, bien connue sur Rescue  ::   Je vous rassure, je suis de parole ! Poppo me connaît  :Smile:   Si ce n'est pas possible, j'essaierai de donner ma lettre à un voisin. Tenez-moi au courant.

Et pour Gea, il n'y a encore rien ?

----------


## Vegane7

Je vais diffuser un appel aux dons, mais il me faut un contact hors forum (mail et/ou tél.) à mettre dans mon SOS.
Balu a déjà une FA en France qui l'attend ou pas ?

Merci.

----------


## Lili03

balu est attendu chez malendrine "la Fée" ....
Envoie un mp à tommy c'est elle qui centralise les dons, merci

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

J'envoie une petite aide pour BALU.

Pour que le soleil entre dans son regard, AIDEZ LE. merci à tous :: 

L'adresse pour cet ange SVP.

----------


## Spirale

Les 5€ sont postés  ::

----------


## Tommy

MP fait. 

Merci à toi

----------


## Chinooka

Tommy, je veux bien ton adresse postale  :Smile:

----------


## Tommy

> Tommy, je veux bien ton adresse postale



Fait à l'instant !

Un grand merci !!

----------


## framboise

Moi aussi , je vais aider ce trésor, pouvez vous me donner l' adresse , merci

----------


## kate51

merci tommy , j ai bien noté ton adresse et cette fois ci je la garde de coté  :: 
je poste un cheque demain

----------


## Tommy

> Moi aussi , je vais aider ce trésor, pouvez vous me donner l' adresse , merci


Fait à l'instant. Merci !!!

----------


## cherchi

tommy pouvez vous m'envoyer votre adresse en mp ou pay pal si vous avez,j'attends votre réponse merci

----------


## Tommy

> tommy pouvez vous m'envoyer votre adresse en mp ou pay pal si vous avez,j'attends votre réponse merci


Fait !

Et merci à vous pour votre soutien !!

----------


## Tommy

Aidez nous à sortir Balu au plus vite !! Nous avons besoin de vous !!!

----------


## armance

Pouvez vous être plus précis ? 
Il est accueilli par Malendrine ? Au Chateau d'Olonne ?
C'est de l'argent qui manque ? 
Combien? A qui? 
C'est du co voiturage?
merci

----------


## armance

Pouvez vous m'envoyer l'adresse et le nom pour un don de 200€
Merci

----------


## shoupie

Diffusé ici : http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000061835254

----------


## shoupie

Armance vous avez tout sur l'appel je pense. Merci infiniment pour l'aide que vous allez lui apporter :

Je recite l'appel :

ous avons besoin d'aide pour sortir  Balu d'un refuge misère du sud de  l'Espagne et rejoindre Malendrine de L'SPA de Chateau d'Olonne ou une  place lui est réservé.

Balu attend depuis plusieurs années, il est sociable avec ses congénères  mâles et femelles, aucune agressivité mais une peur terrible de  l'humain...Son passé doit être bien sombre pour qu'il souhaite ainsi  disparaitre dans le mur  :: 









Il faudrait 200 euros pour les vaccins, identification, test maladies  méditerranéens , passeport, 75 euros pour le transport par transporteur  du sud de l'Espagne vers Irun et ensuite env 130 euros pour le covoit de  Irun a Chateau d'Olonne ( essence et péages aller et retour)donc un  total de 405 euros.

Malendrine a proposé de prendre 2 autres chiens en plus de Balu....si on  trouve  l'argent....soit 275 euros par chien supplémentaire.

On sait , c'est beaucoup d'argent mais aidez nous pour qui Balu puisse  enfin lever sa tête avec un regard confiant vers l'humain, trouver SA  famille, de l'amour et une place au chaud...

L'histoire de Balu et ses compagnons de misères se trouve ici, vous avez un récapitulatif page 102

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...!!/page102

----------


## Tommy

> Pouvez vous être plus précis ? 
> Il est accueilli par Malendrine ? Au Chateau d'Olonne ?
> C'est de l'argent qui manque ? 
> Combien? A qui? 
> C'est du co voiturage?
> merci


Oui il sera accueilli par Malendrine au Chateau d'Olonne

Nous avons besoin de 400€ en tout pour financer d'une part sa préparation au départ et d'autre part son transport jusques chez Malendrine.

A ce stade, j'ai un certain nombre de promesses de dons mais je ne peux vous dire ce qui est effectivement recueilli pour lui.

Vous ai mis mon adresse en mp, je recueille l'ensemble des dons et effectue ensuite un virement global vers l'Espagne.

Un très grand merci pour votre généreuse contribution !!!

----------


## armance

Le chèque part ce midi 
merci pour ce que vous faites toutes!

----------


## kiwigirly

vous etes des anges...balu mon sieu balu c est bientot fini ton enfer....



je rappelle que si on trouve 275 euros de plus GEA fait partie du voyage de balu et va elle aussi chez malendrine et quitte l enfer



je croise les doigts merciiii a tous du fond du coeur

----------


## armance

Je remets 100€ pour GEA (je viens de toucher un rappel...alors je me crois riche !!)
merci pour eux Kiwigirl : hier soir j'ai lu tout le post sur les autres chiens et tout ce que tu fais là bas
merci pour tous les maillons de cette grande chaine

----------


## popsong

Un chèque de 70,- euros part aujourd'hui pour Balu, si toutefois la somme demandée est atteinte par les dons, vous pourrez l'affecter pour d'autres sauvetages.

Bonne journée

----------


## shoupie

Armance tu es formidable ; ton aide va être si précieuse  ::

----------


## shoupie

Merci popsong ; cette somme va tellement les aider. Soyez toutes bénies pour votre aide.

----------


## Chinooka

Waouh Armance !!!  :: 

En tenant compte des promesses de don, où en est-on plus ou moins pour Balu ? et pour Gea ? Autant les faire voyager ensemble, je suppose que ça coûtera beaucoup moins cher  :Big Grin:

----------


## kiwigirly

Tommy est absente jusqu a cet aprem. on lui demandera un point .


je pense que pour balu ca doit etre bon (attention je dis peut etre une betise tommy doit confirmer) ET gea doit manquer un peu



je vous remercie vraiment . ces 2 toutous sont des rescapés . enfin ils ont une bonne etoile



shoupie maintenant faudrait mettre en route l organisation du co voit . irun chateau d olonne



tu es un ange . merci pour ce que tu fais pour eux .

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

20 Euros partent au courrier de ce jour pour BALU; ce n'est pas grand chose mais j'espère que cela aidera un peu.

Fais ta valise BALU, Bientôt .... LES GRANDES VACANCES ::  merci à tous.

----------


## poppo

Merci mille fois a toutes les fées qui nous aident à sortir Balu ( et probablement Géa) de cette enfer ::  Je remets ici le trajet qu'on doit trouver pour faire Irun - Chateau d'Olonne aidez nous a le diffuser , Malendrine les attend, faudra qu'ils soient chez elle au plus tôt.....QUelle merveilleux Noel se sera pour eux :: , on n'est plus très loin du but!!


Tommy, dès que tu peux tu nous mettra une décompte?  ::

----------


## Lili03

poppo, mets cette demande de co-voiture sur FB .....

----------


## armance

Pour ceux qui ont un petit coup de déprime lisez et surtout délectez vous des photos (dernière page) d'un de ses posts restant de Chinooka (après migration Rescue) :
Post ouvert pour chien Aladine mais sujet "Norvège"(*voir photo page 1 absolument et vous comprendrez pourquoi Chinooka et arden56 ont battu le rappel pour Balu*) et qui continue de nous informer de sa meute de derniers de la classe!!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14758-Re-norvege-la-douceur-meme?p=799917#post799917

Merci à toutes et nous allons être encore plus nombreux à suivre ces animaux!

Pour co voiturage faudra battre le rappel ! Peut être pourrais je aider ça va dépendre des dates... et du trajet
bises

----------


## poppo

> poppo, mets cette demande de co-voiture sur FB .....


 ::

----------


## poppo

Post de demande de covoit Balu/ Géa

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/32510-IRUN-(frontière-espagnole)-CHATEAU-D-OLONNE-pour-2-TOUTOUS-URGENCE?p=800448#post800448

----------


## Vegane7

Il manque encore combien ?

----------


## Chinooka

Mon don vient de partir. On n'a plus de chèques en Belgique donc j'ai mis un billet de 50 euros camouflé dans une enveloppe adressée à Tommy  ::

----------


## armance

Hihi 
va y avoir du monde devant la boite aux lettres de Tommy demain matin!!

----------


## kate51

petit cheque de 20e posté , desolé je peux pas plus , les minous dont je m occupe me demandent beaucoup!!

----------


## poppo

En attendant la réponse de Tommy une fois qu'elle aura réceptionné tout voici un récapitulatif des promesses de dons:

Breton67       20 euros
Chinooka       50 euros
Kate51          20 euros
Spirale           5 euros
Armance       300 euros  ( 200 Balu, 100 Géa)
Popsong         70 euros
Oiseau Blanc   20 euros

Total            485 euros 

Framboise         ?
Cherchi             ?
Merci a tous, vous êtes des anges  :: 

Pour sortir 2 chiens  il manque pour l'instant 195 euros....
Et pour en sortir 3 (car Malendrine pourrait en prendre 3  :: ) encore 275 euros......je me mets a rêver là mais vous êtes tellement formidable que ....qui sait.....peut être.....

----------


## athalante

Bonjour  :Smile: 

J'ai lu ce sujet sur FB et aimerais vous envoyer 20 euros, puis je avoir l'adresse en MP?
Il partira demain, la personne devrait le recevoir debut de semaine

Jsuis nouvelle sur ce forum, jespere qu'on aura des nouvelles  :Smile:

----------


## armance

Bienvenue sur Rescue,

tu vas pouvoir découvrir ce site et te familiariser... nous aussi encore car il a changé de peau 2 fois en 5mois et ça nous a fait bizarre, faut se le réattribuer !
Tu vas surement vite recevoir un MP 
Merci pour Balu

----------


## Tommy

> Bonjour 
> 
> J'ai lu ce sujet sur FB et aimerais vous envoyer 20 euros, puis je avoir l'adresse en MP?
> Il partira demain, la personne devrait le recevoir debut de semaine
> 
> Jsuis nouvelle sur ce forum, jespere qu'on aura des nouvelles



Je viens de te mettre un mp !

Tu auras des nouvelles au fur et à mesure !

Et j'espère que cela sera possible, des photos.

Dès qu'elle sera confirmée, nous mettrons la date de leur voyage vers la France.

----------


## Tommy

> En attendant la réponse de Tommy une fois qu'elle aura réceptionné tout voici un récapitulatif des promesses de dons:
> 
> Breton67       20 euros
> Chinooka       50 euros
> Kate51          20 euros
> Spirale           5 euros
> Armance       300 euros  ( 200 Balu, 100 Géa)
> Popsong         70 euros
> Oiseau Blanc   20 euros
> ...



Merci Poppo pour ce pointage auquel il faut ajouter les 20€ déjà reçus de la part de CaroNath18 qui a souhaité dédié son don pour Balu et les 20€ que nous envoie Athalante.

Donc si je sais compter nous sommes à 525€.

Framboise et Cherchi souhaitent aussi faire un don.

Et j'espère n'avoir oublié personne..mais d'avance si c'était le cas je m'en excuse !!!

Un très grand merci pour cette superbe mobilisation pour Balu et gea !...et peut être un autre ?

----------


## Tommy

> Il manque encore combien ?


A cet instant précis, il manque 155€ pour sortir 2 chiens.

Et 275€ supplémentaire pour un 3ème....

----------


## kiwigirly

je suis sur les fesses !!!!! j ai recu un tel coup de poignard en rencontrant les yeux de balu et un autre en le laissant derriere moi. c est horrible ca , les voir et les laisser car on a pas de solution.


mais maintenant grace a vous Balu va quitter sa misere. malendrine fait toujours des fotos. d ailleurs elles me font rire ses fotos de chiens espagnols en rang qui font dodos hihi... c est vraiment qq1 de bien qui fait beaucoup. la seule chose qui m a retenu jusqu a present de lui envoyer une tite misère c est l argent qui fait defaut.

mais grace a votre generosite c est possible !!!!



Balu et Gea peuvent vouyager dans 3 semaines  ::  reste le casse tete du co voiturage mais forcement on y arrivera. pour voir un jour une foto de balu heureux on bougera les montagnes si il le faut.



j adore oiseaux blanc hihi "balu fait te valises hihihihihi" ::

----------


## kiwigirly

Balu et Gea ont vaccinés de la rage demain. ils pourront donc voyager dans 21 jours ca veut dire 19 nov  ::

----------


## armance

Oui on aura une solution c'est sur, j'espère qu'un 3ème se joindra au duo !

----------


## malendrine

*Je confirme, il y aura des photos et des nouvelles des transférés régulièrement, afin de suivre leur évolution.*

----------


## poppo

> *Je confirme, il y aura des photos et des nouvelles des transférés régulièrement, afin de suivre leur évolution.*



C'est un régal tes vidéos Malendrine, on voit que les loulous progressent et sont heureux, ceux des loulous de Tunisie sont particulièrement émouvants ::

----------


## Tommy

> Merci Poppo pour ce pointage auquel il faut ajouter les 20 déjà reçus de la part de CaroNath18 qui a souhaité dédié son don pour Balu et les 20 que nous envoie Athalante.
> 
> Donc si je sais compter nous sommes à 525.
> 
> Framboise et Cherchi souhaitent aussi faire un don.
> 
> Et j'espère n'avoir oublié personne..mais d'avance si c'était le cas je m'en excuse !!!
> 
> Un très grand merci pour cette superbe mobilisation pour Balu et gea !...et peut être un autre ?


Suite à une diffusion extérieure, merci VEGANE 7 ! des annonces de dons nous permettent de dépasser les 600...Nous approchons notre rêve de permettre à un 3ème loulou de sortir !!!

Merci pour cette belle solidarité !

----------


## Chinooka

Qui sera le troisième ?  ::

----------


## breton67

Comme chinooka????????? ::  ::

----------


## Tommy

On pourra le confirmer demain...celui que l'on avait envisagé de faire sortir avec Balu et Gea...est finalement adopté !!!! Une autre bonne nouvelle

Je laisse à kiwigirly le soin de préciser qui sera le 3ème...

----------


## AMA

Je participe au sauvetage du troisième : Tommy , je t'envoie un chèque aujourd'hui .

----------


## Tommy

> Je participe au sauvetage du troisième : Tommy , je t'envoie un chèque aujourd'hui .


Un grand merci à toi Ama pour ta fidelité et ton soutien constant !!!!

----------


## kiwigirly

zetes F O R M I D A B L E S !!!!



j aimerais que la 3eme soit ADI qui a ete traitée cruellement par la vie et les gens. une tite misère en somme. le probleme c est que la derniere fois pas d ADI. aujourd hui Toñi va la chercher dans les moindres recoins des fois qu elle aurait echapé a notre vue. esperons car sinon on sait tous ce que ca signifie pour les titous comme ADI et BALU


si pas d ADI j ai dit a Toñi de vacciner de la rage une candidate au depart et de m envoyer sa foto. en attendant voici la foto d ADI





pour ADI il faut 200 euros pour la vacciner, identifier, steriliser et la testé maladie mediteraneenes + 75 euros de transport mrw jusqu a la frontiere 



MERCI POUR EUX  ::

----------


## kiwigirly

elles ont trouvé ADI !!!!! elle est tres gentille et bonne malgres ses malheurs


c est donc officielle ADI serait la 3 eme !!!!  ::

----------


## armance

Super!!!!
Reste combien à trouver ?

----------


## kiwigirly

tommy fera un point mais je pense kon doit pas en etre loin gace a la grande generosité de AMA  :: 




MAINTENANT L URGENCE C EST LE CO VOIT DE 3 TOUTOUS ADULTES GRANDES TAILLES DEPUIS IRUN JUSQU A CHATEAU D OLONNE  ::  ILS PEUVENT VOYAGER DANS 3 SEMAINES  :: 





MERCI A MALENDRINE ET TOUTES LES FEES PENCHEES SUR BALU, GEA ET IDA  :: 






*QUI PEUT AIDER A EMMENER LES TITOUS DE IRUN A CHATEAU D OLONNE ?*

----------


## Tommy

> elles ont trouvé ADI !!!!! elle est tres gentille et bonne malgres ses malheurs
> 
> 
> c est donc officielle ADI serait la 3 eme !!!!


Ils ont trouvé la soeur de Balu...Je l'appelle comme ça, c'est sa petite soeur..terrorisée devant l'humain..

Ils vont tous les trois pouvoir recommencer à apprendre la vie, la confiance...

----------


## Tommy

> Je remets 100 pour GEA (je viens de toucher un rappel...alors je me crois riche !!)
> merci pour eux Kiwigirl : hier soir j'ai lu tout le post sur les autres chiens et tout ce que tu fais là bas
> merci pour tous les maillons de cette grande chaine


Un grand merci à toi Armance...Bien reçu aujourd'hui ton aide si généreuse pour Balu et Gea !!!

Merci pour ce soutien !

----------


## Tommy

> Un chèque de 70,- euros part aujourd'hui pour Balu, si toutefois la somme demandée est atteinte par les dons, vous pourrez l'affecter pour d'autres sauvetages.
> 
> Bonne journée


Bien reçu ton chèque aujourd'hui !!!

Merci pour cette importante contribution au sauvetage de Balu, Gea et Adi !

----------


## Tommy

Je ne peux pas réellement faire un point ce midi...Avec le décompte que nous avons fait hier soir, nous avions déjà bien avancé...
Mais nous n'avons pas encore la totalité de la somme..Tant que je n'ai pas reçu tous les dons je ne peux pas être très précise.
A cet instant, j'ai effectivement reçu 390€.

Il faut rester mobilisés...Les dépenses, je le rappelle, sont évaluées à 405€ pour Balu et 275€ pour Gea + 275€ pour Adi...

Merci à tous pour cette belle solidarité !

----------


## Vegane7

.

----------


## poppo

> Génial !
> Sauvetage rondement mené et belle solidarité.


On n'y est pas encore mais on touche au but pour le loulou et les louloutes!!SVP aidez nous a diffuser pour le covoit au alentours du 19/11..Merci!

----------


## Vegane7

Tu as raison....
J'efface mon dernier message car rien n'est encore totalement réglé effectivement.

----------


## armance

J'ai un transporter Volswaggen, je veux bien aller les chercher à Irun mais avec quelqu'un d'expérience avec les chiens SVP, et les mener au Chateau d'Olonne Le Dimanche 20 Novembre ou le Lundi 21 Novembre
Je dois absolument être à Paris Le 22 dans la journée : faut que les chiens aient leurs papiers en règle....

----------


## breton67

grande joie malgré tout pour la petite soeur de BALU 
une fois que l on a vu la photo d un loulou difficile apres d effaçer l image 
je ne peux que croiser les doigts

----------


## kiwigirly

armance super  :Smile: 


parcontre les titous ne peuvent pas arriver le dimanche a irun. seulement le samedi matin , dimanche c est fermé.

comment pourrait on faire ?!?

----------


## armance

Ça ira aussi pour samedi (mais je me disais qu'à cause des 3 semaines vaccins rage on risquait d'être bloqués à 1 jour près! si vous vaccinez demain?!)
 mais je reprécise que je veux être accompagnée de quelqu'un qui a l'habitude du co voiturage et des chiens SVP (peut être voir sammy33)

----------


## kiwigirly

ils ont ete vaccinés ce matin armance  :Smile:

----------


## kiwigirly

j viens d envoyer un mail a silver33 (annick) qui a gentiment co voiturer ora et doudou la derniere fois

----------


## vertad

J'arrive un peu après la bataille et suis conquise par toute cette solidarité autour de ces pauvres loulous ! Dans un cas comme celui-ci, la FBB ne peut elle donner un coup de pouce financier ? Ils sont très sollicités mais je reste certaine qu'ils sont à l'écoute dans ces cas d'urgence .....

----------


## Tommy

Oui nous l'avons sollicitée et elle a répondu positivement !! Difficile de rentrer plus dans les détails car tout n'est pas bouclé !
Kiwigirly suit le dossier avec l'association de Lorca.

----------


## Tommy

Nouvelle promesse de don pour 100€ via une diffusion extérieure..

Nous approchons de notre but !!

Poursuivons notre mobilisation pour Balu, Gea et Adi !!!!

Et merci à tous ceux qui nous soutiennent !

----------


## shoupie

Super, merci Tommy  ::

----------


## kiwigirly

la semaine prochaine vont etre castré et stérilisé Balu et Gea, encore un tit effort et Adi pourra l etre la semaine suivante  :: 



je vous remercie vraiment je suis sur les fesses de ce qui se passe ici, de malendrine qui prend 3 vraies misères sans avenir, du co voit de tout ... :: .

----------


## Tommy

Plusieurs autres annonces de dons depuis hier soir !!

Je vous ferai un point de ce que j'aurais reçu demain en milieu de journée....

Merci pour cette belle chaine de solidarité !!!

----------


## poppo

Kiwi , est ce que tu as vu avec les personnes qui ont aidé la dernière fois à Irun si ce sera bon le 19/11 à 09H00? 

Si tu as pas le temps envoie moi leur coordonnées par mp ou mail stp 
 ::

----------


## kiwigirly

silver33 ne peut pas et azanda n a pas repondu encore a mon mail

----------


## CaroManon

Je suis un peu absente ces jours ci, mais je vous suis de loin... je peux envoyer 20 euros. Ça part demain...

----------


## shoupie

Ce post est merveilleux quand on voit la mobilisation des rescuiens pour envoyer des dons pour nos petits ; c'est super.

Merci à vous tous qui faites que ces loulous passeront un magnifique Noel ! Et pour nous c'est déjà Noel   ::   ::

----------


## poppo

> Je suis un peu absente ces jours ci, mais je vous suis de loin... je peux envoyer 20 euros. Ça part demain...


Pas de soucis Caro, profite de ton petit Gospel ex Monoï ::

----------


## ugolini

> Je ne peux pas réellement faire un point ce midi...Avec le décompte que nous avons fait hier soir, nous avions déjà bien avancé...
> Mais nous n'avons pas encore la totalité de la somme..Tant que je n'ai pas reçu tous les dons je ne peux pas être très précise.
> A cet instant, j'ai effectivement reçu 390.
> 
> Il faut rester mobilisés...Les dépenses, je le rappelle, sont évaluées à 405 pour Balu et 275 pour Gea + 275 pour Adi...
> 
> Merci à tous pour cette belle solidarité !


*Je viens de poster un chèque de 100 pour Balu, mais bien entendu si vous avez déjà récolté la somme nécessaire, il peut servir pour un autre loulou.*

----------


## Tommy

C'est noté, un grand merci à toi Ugolini...

Bien reçu ce jour les dons de AMA, Chinooka (c'est arrivé sans encombre de Belgique....), Spirale et Kate51 !!

Un très grand merci à vous toutes pour cette générosité, cette confiance et la belle solidarité manifestée pour Balu, Gea et Adi !!!

----------


## Tommy

Comme promis, voici le point sur les dons reçus jusqu'à maintenant : 765€ !

Balu, Adi et Gea vous remercient !!!

----------


## Tommy

Bien reçues aujourd'hui les contributions de Cherchi, Oiseau Blanc et Athalante. Un grand merci à toutes pour aider à ce sauvetage...

----------


## albane 44

Combien vous manque t-il?

J'enverrai un petit quelque chose pour Balou et ses copains.

----------


## cherchi

super pour les 3 loulous :: vivement les photos :Smile:  pour leurs arrivées

----------


## Tommy

> Combien vous manque t-il?
> 
> J'enverrai un petit quelque chose pour Balou et ses copains.


Merci c'est très gentil de ta part !!
A ce stade entre les contributions reçues et les annonces de dons nous devrions avoir réuni la somme nécessaire à la préparation et au transport de Balu, Gea et Adi !!!!
Grâce à vous tous !!!

----------


## Tommy

> super pour les 3 loulousvivement les photos pour leurs arrivées


Oui je suis d'accord avec toi....Cela nous tarde d'autant que ce n'est pas simple et ne le sera sans doute pas, Balu au regard qui nous transperce le coeur, Balu, terrorisé par les humains...devait être opéré aujourd'hui et n'a pu être attrapé..
Pour les informations, voir éventuellement le post général !

----------


## shoupie

Mon dieu tommy quand tu as des infos sur Balu tiens moi au courant : c'est pour lui au départ que l'on a organisé ce covoit et voilà que ce pauvre loulou n'est pas retrouvé ! Pourvu qu'il ne lui soit rien arrivé ; il a l'air tellement apeuré ! J'en suis malade vraiment ...

----------


## poppo

Non Shoupie ne t'inquiète pas, Balu n'a pas pu être attrapé pour sa castration mais il est toujours au refuge!

----------


## Tommy

Merci Poppo..J'ai été trop rapide et j'aurais dû préciser bien sûr qu'il était au refuge !!

----------


## shoupie

Ou ouf et reouf

----------


## Lili03

Pour éviter un traumatisme en plus, c'est pas possible d'attendre qu'il soit en France pour sa castration ? 
J'imagine sa terreur et surtout qui   et comment au refuge on essaies  de l'attraper ?  
peut-être voir avec Malendrine ? je sais que cela n'est pas simple .... mais son regard me remplit de douleur

----------


## malendrine

*Effectivement, je pense que pour sa castration, il n'y a pas urgence et je peux la faire à son arrivée en France.*

----------


## kiwigirly

merci Malendrine , c est tres gentil . je vais tout de suite envoyer un message a Toni .  :Smile:

----------


## CaroManon

demande de covoit transmise sur forum exterieur pour le bout IRUN/ chateau d'Olonnes
je croise les doigts!

----------


## armance

C'est quoi cette demande de covoiturage ? Puisque je le fais ! Il y a un post pour ce voyage... je demande de l'aide à Irun car chien très craintif c'est tout ou quelqu'un qui fait le voyage avec moi mais qui s'y connait vraiment sinon besoin de personne  :Smile: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...-URGENCE/page2

----------


## shoupie

Caro je n'ai pas tout compris non plus  ::

----------


## CaroManon

Oui oui, armance, je me suis mal exprimée. Je voulais dire que j'ai lancé un appel pour trouver un accompagnateur pour la portion que tu fais....

----------


## armance

::  ok super, la formulation était ambiguë mais merci beaucoup

----------


## Tommy

> *Je viens de poster un chèque de 100 pour Balu, mais bien entendu si vous avez déjà récolté la somme nécessaire, il peut servir pour un autre loulou.*


Bien reçu ton chèque Ugolini. Un grand merci à toi !!

----------


## armance

Donc les 3 chiens partent en avion ! Super ! Même si on ne comprend rien... où vont 'ils? en avion d'où à où ? Auront nous des nouvelles?
Mais kiwi semble savoir ce qu'elle fait alors confiance et merci à la fée qui s'occupe de ce voyage

----------


## poppo

Pas de soucis Armance, ils seront très bien et tout le monde aura des nouvelles une fois arrivé chez Malendrine.
Ils feront Valencia- Paris en avion et ensuite Paris - Chateau d'Olonne par la route. :: 

Merci encore mille fois pour votre généreuse proposition mais avec un Balu terrorisé le risque de fugue par la route est trop important.

----------


## Tommy

> Je suis un peu absente ces jours ci, mais je vous suis de loin... je peux envoyer 20 euros. Ça part demain...


Bien reçu ton chèque !!!
Un grand merci à toi Caroline et plein de bisous au grand Gospel....

----------


## kate51

kikou tout le monde !!
comment vont balu et gea et le 3ieme titou??

----------


## Tommy

> kikou tout le monde !!
> comment vont balu et gea et le 3ieme titou??


Je crois que l'organisation du voyage est bouclée ..Il me semble que l'on attend des résultats des analyses pour Adi..
Kiwigirly nous dira cela dès qu'elle aura les infos !!!

----------


## kiwigirly

Balu attend son ange qui vient a sa rescousse debut decembre

gea a ete sterilisee et va tres bien


Adi on devrait avoir ses resultats de biopsie demain voir vendredi



j ai hate d etre debut decembre !!!!

----------


## armance

oui on a vraiment hâte, et avec ma petite Vela, en décembre,  on ira voir Balu Gea et j'espère Adi chez Malendrine !!

----------


## poppo

Alors Kiwi, combien de chiens voyageront finalement début décembre hormis le trio célèbre?  ::  J'espère voir tout le monde à l'aéroport...... ::

----------


## shoupie

Je remets ici pour mémoire le post pour l'adoption urgente de doudou. Pensez à lui l'hiver est là !

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...option-urgente

----------


## Jess-du-51

je suis contente de lire que ces loulous seront bientôt sortis de là, j'avais complètement craqué sur le petit Balu  ::

----------


## kiwigirly

> Alors Kiwi, combien de chiens voyageront finalement début décembre hormis le trio célèbre?  J'espère voir tout le monde à l'aéroport......



la bonne nouvelle c est kil y a de la place !!! y a 2 vols en plus de prevu donc si des gentils adoptants veulent faire des heureux c est le moment 



alors via mrw vers irunnous avons vela pour armance


via une sven et yolanda qui demenageenalemagne en fourgonette : chocolat, canelle, bounty 

via airfrance debut dec 1 vol avec gea + balu + adi

autre vol airfrance debut dec un autre vol : avec europa + pockette (si guerrie lol) ou les 2 chats qui vont a l ecole du chat de paris


vol fin dec : pockette si elle etait pas prete debut dec ou les 2 chats + 1 ou 2 titous qui auraient la chance de trouver une adoption


autre vol fin dec : de la place pour 2/3 titous qui auraient la chance d etre adopté


donc pour resumer : on pourrait faire voyager 4 toutous de plus voir 5 . donc animez vous a adopter !!!! pensez a misspapillon , a calisson, reglis, rubi, espoir le tit titou qui a probablement la leishmaniose ....le tit titou qui a un coté du visage endormi...pourquoi pas OJALA l epagneul breton avec un prob de movilité ou les 3 chats adultes sains qui restent a placer ...et tant d autres .....faites des heureux. 4 / 5 titous peuvent quitter la misere pour noel



ADOPTEZ LES !!! KEL BEAU CADEAU QUE DE LES FAIRE QUITTER L ENFER POUR NOEL !!!




autre vol air france debut dec pour

----------


## Tommy

Vous avez été nombreux à répondre à notre appel pour Balu, Adi et Gea. 
Merci à Ama, Armance, Caronath18, Popsong, Chinooka, Kate51, Spirale, Cherchi, Oiseau blanc, Athalante, Ugolini, Caromanon, et 4 donateurs qui ont répondu suite à la diffusion de Vegan.

Nous avons recueilli à cette date 1085...
Le 2 novembre, j'ai effectué un premier virement de 600 afin de régler tous les frais vétérinaires (vaccination, identification, stérilisation...)

Il y aura besoin de 75 par chien pour leur voyage en avion de Valencia à Paris et les frais de location d'une camionnette pour les amener du refuge à Valencia et les frais d'essence.

Nous avons également à financer le voyage de Chocolat, Canelle et Bounty de Valencia à Strasbourg soit 300.
Le transport en avion de Pockette, Europa et deux chats soit 75 * 4.

Le transporteur pour Vela et MissPapillon de Lorca à Irun soit 100.

Nous disposons encore de 4 places en avion en décembre si nous trouvons des accueils ou des adoptants.

Vous avez manifesté une immense générosité pour Balu Adi et Gea...d'autres attendent de pouvoir quitter le refuge où ils sont depuis longtemps comme Rohan et Theo..Ojala a besoin de voir d'urgence un veto...

Un très grand merci à ceux qui nous soutiennent et pour certains depuis le début !!

Et merci à tous de nous permettre de poursuivre les sauvetages commencés et de pouvoir donner leur chance à d'autres titous qui attendent !!!

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

Le petit épagneul Breton , peut-il aussi venir chez Malendrine ; si oui me le dire j'enverrai un autre don. Merci.

----------


## Tommy

Pour l'instant ce n'est pas décidé...Elle doit aller chez le veto de toute urgence !
Merci pour ton soutien. 

Et à tous de nous suivre !!! ::

----------


## shoupie

Qui suit pour aider les loulous de Kiwi en Espagne ? Ils ont besoin de notre soutien financier ou ils mourront sans doute

----------


## ugolini

> Pour l'instant ce n'est pas décidé...Elle doit aller chez le veto de toute urgence !
> Merci pour ton soutien. 
> 
> Et à tous de nous suivre !!!


J'ai fait un don pour BALU, mais je peux aider ma petite EUROPA, je vous envoie un don de 75 pour son transport??? ::

----------


## etosky

serait il  possible de remettre   ici les photos des loulous sans solution  par commodité  vu le nombre de pages 

merci

----------


## kiwigirly

Balu gea Adi vont chez malendrine ainsi que Doudou et ora  :Smile: 


Misspapillon peut finalement etre adoptee en directe car son oeil va etre operee gratuitement par le veto de lorca  :Smile: 


Pimousse le petit chien opere apres que son maitre ait voulu le piquer car accidenté apr une voiture aussi a adopter






Ojala handicapé doit avoir suffisament de dons pour voir le veto et faire prise de sang, radio et faut lui trouver une adoption







theo toujours au refuge


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



rohan aussi



mamacocker qui est entrain de se traiter de sa gale



petit chiot avec leger endormissement d un coté de la face . il peut vivre normalement mis probablement voit moins bien d un coté et n attiera jamais les adoptions locales. 

PETIT-CACHORRO MACHO 3 MESES PARALISIS CARA.pdf

reglis et calisson qui sont mis dehors par leur fa et ont atteri tres certainement aujourd hui ou dans les jours qui viennent a aguilas

----------


## Tommy

> J'ai fait un don pour BALU, mais je peux aider ma petite EUROPA, je vous envoie un don de 75€ pour son transport???


Un très grand merci Ugolini ....

----------


## Tommy

Michele, bien reçu ta contribution pour OJALA !!!

Un grand merci à toi !

----------


## michele

merci à vous de sauver c chiens !!!!
bien reçu ton MP super merci !!!

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

j'envoie un don pour OJALA, pourra-t-il venir en France ?
merci de l'aider.

----------


## kate51

je viens de voir que le post de kiwi pour les loulous de lorca a ete verrouillé  ::  comment fais t on maintenant pour avoir des nouvelles ??

----------


## michele

il sera réouvert bientôt je l'espère , sinon elle viendra ici pour nous tenir au courant  :Smile: 
là elle bosse jusque tard ...donc demain !!

----------


## kate51

:: , merci michele

----------


## Tommy

> j'envoie un don pour OJALA, pourra-t-il venir en France ?
> merci de l'aider.


Voilà ce que disait Kiwi il y a qques jours :

*il faudrait kon l emmene au veto faire une radio car c est dure de dire a l oeil. ca peut etre de naissance comme un choc comme le dos comme la hanche comme la rotule. des radios c est tres cher. surtout que ca va etre a ce veto de aguilas qui ne nous fait aucun cadeau mais ca nous permet d utiliser la dame pour l emmener. je ne sais pas si les filles auront de quoi dans les caisses je vais demander


je vais l appeler "OJALA" en espagnol ca veut dire "pourvu " " si seulement"  c est une expression qui exprime toutes l esperance que tu mets en ce que ce realise ce que tu souhaites. 


car ce petit pepere il a besoin d un coup de pouce du destin pour quitter la misere et la souffrance



Ojala a besoin d aide , et "ojala la encuentra" et "pourvu kil la trouve"      *  


Ojala doit voir un veto et grâce à votre soutien cela va être possible...S'il trouve des adoptants, il pourra bien sûr venir en France...

Merci de votre intérêt et de votre aide pour OJALA !!!!

----------


## ugolini

> Un très grand merci Ugolini ....


Aïe, je reçois un nouveau chéquier la sem prochaine, sinon je peux faire un virement si urgent?

----------


## Tommy

Non on a le temps, cela ira très bien, ne t'inquiètes pas !

Merci Ugolini

----------


## kiwigirly

sauvetage de balu adi et gea confirmé le dimanche 4 dec !!! les billets de leur ange gardien acheté. je dois louer une fourgo et paierai les billets des toutous grace a vos dons


quelle emotion !!!

----------


## ugolini

Quel bonheur!!! J'espère que BALU ne sera pas trop stréssé pendant le voyage! Merci à tous!

----------


## Jess-du-51

quelle bonne nouvelle !

----------


## armance

Gardez les bien à l'oeil...Quand je pense qu'on a eu peur pour Balu qu'il s'enfuit et que c'est Vela qui a pris la fuite !!
Je suis très heureuse pour ces 3 là vraiment ! Le Balu : mon premier coup de coeur quand je suis arrivée il y a peu, sur ce post
j'espère qu'à la vue de ce qui se passe en syndrôme de Noê, dans le milieu de la PA, le refuge de Malendrine qui accueille à tour de bras, ne connaitra pas de situation de burn out !! Et saura dire Stop quand la qualité ne sera plus au rendez vous
bisous à tous et quand je serai dans les parages de chez moi ...!! Je passerai faire un tour au Château d'Olonne chez malendrine

----------


## malendrine

*Avec plaisir Armance. Ne vous inquiétez pas, si j'accueille ces 3 là, c'est que je peux le faire ! beaucoup sollicitée sur rescue, je ne peux hélas pas accueillir tout le monde et je sais dire stop. Beaucoup d'adoptions cette année et encore cette semaine, donc dès que j'ai des places qui se libèrent, je prends !*

----------


## armance

merci Malendrine 

 Je commence à entendre et voir des fonctionnements de personnes qui se laissent complétement déborder (je peux comprendre ce qui y ammène mais c'est terrible pour ces personnes et les animaux soi disant sauvés...)

Aussi, je suis rassurée que vous n'ayez pas mal pris mon interrogation, et rassurée de votre réponse.
Rescue a besoin de tout le monde pour former une chaine efficace, et nous, "coui.lons" de lecteurs, derrière nos écrans, on relaie, on investit du temps, de l'émotion, de l'argent, de la communication, et il est normal de s'inquiéter de l'avenir des animaux qui sortent de leurs problèmes...

Merci à vous et j'ai bien hâte d'aller vous voir et vous rencontrer

j'aurai tant aimé venir avec Vela ...j'espère qu'elle va se manifester... ou alors elle aura trouvé une gentille famille qui va la recueillir, elle est tellement petite...c'est mieux de le dire comme ça

----------


## malendrine

*Le post général ayant été verrouillé, je mets le lien pour Ora et Doudou arrivés aujourd'hui sur le refuge :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ghlight=DOUDOU
*

----------


## Lili03

Merci Malendrine   ::

----------


## poppo

Un lien sur lequel vous pouvez voir les conditions de vie  affreuses  ::  des loulous chez Malendrine :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ATEAU-D-OLONNE

----------


## Jess-du-51

je suis contente pour eux !

----------


## Mathilde T

Plus que quelques jours avant le grand départ de Balu vers sa nouvelle vie !! Vivement qu'il puisse enfin reprendre confiance !

----------


## kiwigirly

oui c est ce week end !!!!  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

génial !  ::

----------


## armance

on va suivre de près, ils arrivent quand chez Malendrine?
Moi je devrai passer par là bas en début de semaine prochaine!

----------


## kiwigirly

je pense lundi...ils quittent l espagne dimanche soir

----------


## poppo

Une grand grand merci a la personne (qui se reconnaitra :: )pour faire le voyage exprès pour les loulous, respect! ::

----------


## ugolini

BALU, mon brave toutou, je souhaite de tout coeur qu'il reprenne confiance et qu'il trouve tout l'amour dont il a tant besoin.
Gros bisous sur ta truffe.

----------


## poppo

Malendrine saura le mettre en confiance, c'est certain. Il va falloir du temps mais elle y arrivera! :: 

Je penserais très fort a Balu et ses copines dimanche.... ::

----------


## michele

Balu le bonheur t'attend au bout de ce long voyage ...courage mon tout beau ainsi qu'à tes compagnons
Nous vous attendons avec impatience !!!! bonne route !! ::

----------


## kiwigirly

ca y est la fourgonette vient de m etre livree, le sauvetage est officiellement commencé. a minuit direction l aeroport pour aller chercher l ange gardien de Balu


courte nuit



et demain matin tres tot en route vers le refuge.



bon ben yapluka !



deja je suis pas sure de savoir conduire cette enorme fourgonette lolll nous voila bien ! le mec est parti avec ma smart. voyez un peu le changement !!!!

----------


## Chinooka

Je souhaite un excellent voyage aux trois petits loustics qui vont enfin rejoindre la France ainsi qu'à la personne qui les accompagne   ::  

Vivement les nouvelles de Malendrine qui a la grande gentillesse de les accueillir en sécurité chez elle  ::  

Balu, laisse-toi vivre, ça prendra le temps qu'il faudra mais ensuite... j'ai adopté une louloutte au moins aussi terrorisée que toi, elle connaît une véritable seconde naissance et elle revit   ::

----------


## poppo

Kiwi, bon courage pour la route, fais doucement les loulous comptent sur toi!

Un gros bisou au ange qui va arriver ce soir :: 


C'est certain un smart ou un fourgonnette..... ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

Bon courage pour la route demain !

----------


## kiwigirly

merciiii 





Bon ben je suis allee chercher de l essence pour me faire la main Et je suis revenue vivante  :Smile: 

shuis une pro de la fourgo et je le savais meme pas lol

----------


## kate51

bonne route kiwi!! soit prudente 
caresse aux loulous , merci a l ange  ::

----------


## Coche

::  Question sans doute stupide, mais pourquoi un grand fourgo est il nécessaire

Que tout se passe bien .... ::

----------


## malendrine

*Même Timido qui a passé 12 ans en cage en Espagne, j'ai réussi à l'amadouer. Et Unma qui vient du même refuge (elle est née là-bas et y a passé 4 ans), très craintive, a été adoptée aujourd'hui. Donc, Balu, pas d'inquiétude, même si ça prends beaucoup de temps, on va t'apprendre à faire confiance en l'être humain !*

----------


## poppo

Super pour Unma ::  :: Merci Malendrine!!

On est tous schotchés au post, on a les papillons dans le ventre....j'attends des nouvelles comme quand j'attendais mes accouchements... ::

----------


## kiwigirly

une fourgo pour y mettre les 3 caisses de transports de chiens grandes tailles ca ne rentre pas dans une voiture. 


grande parce que c est celle que j ai trouvé lol pour 200 euros la personne qui s occupe de mon jardin nous la laisse. alors que les locations c etait mini mini 100euros de plus si aller retour dans la journee et comme c est pas le cas , vu kon est a cheval sur samedi dimanche beaucoup plus. 


en plus il me l emmene et vient la rechercher . ca m evite de payer le parking de l aeroport pour ma voiture pendant ce temps. 

il nous a laissé des tenseurs pour amarrer les caisses- 


le hic en la vidant de son barda il a renversé de l essence ca pue ca monte a la tete !!!!


y a un chapelet qui pend au retroviseur lolllll toute aide estl bienvenue remarque :P



plein d essence rempli au 3/4  , 87.26 euros de diesel



demain je paie 225 euros de billet d avion pour les toutous



tout ca grace a vos dons , merciiiiiiiii

----------


## kiwigirly

12 ans en cage mais quelle monstruosite. hier je regardais un reportage a la tele espagnole sur la visite de cesar millan a l asso galgos112 et j ai fondu en larme devant l histoire d un toutou qi a vecu 8 ans en cage, trop petit il a grandi deformé.


heureusement il y a une Malendrine espagnole qui l a sorti de son enfer, l a appris a tenir debout et a etre heureux en liberté


il en faudrait plus des Malendrine et des Anges Gardiens....

----------


## malendrine

*Oui, mais le Timido, il a finit chez moi. Plus Jordi espagnol aussi (11 ans de cage) et je vise le petit Uriel d'Espagne (12 ans) qui a été placé 2 fois mais revenu car il mord tout le monde (sauf moi). Donc je vous le dis, j'arrête ! plus d'espagnol, ni de français je suis complet !*

----------


## breton67

Malendrine cela devait arriver un reve de refuge comme le votre  :: chacune voudrait y envoyer ses protegés
il n y a plus qu a ésperer tres fort que beaucoup d entre les heureux qui sont chez vous trouvent tres vite des adoptants
bonne route a Unma  :: et pour Balu je crois que toutes celles qui ont vu vos vidéos y croient tres fort  ::

----------


## Sév51

Bonne route *Kiwigirly*  :: 
J'ai hâte de savoir Balu et ses deux compagnons loin de ce refuge...

----------


## armance

Et moi Lundi je passe au refuge de Malendrine et j'espère être là pour l'arrivée des voyageurs!!
bises

----------


## Tommy

On est juste dans l'attente de savoir que les trois loulous sont en route pour l'aéroport  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

Hâte d'avoir des nouvelles !

----------


## michele

l'attente est difficile ...ont croisent les doigts !!!!!! courage mes loulous !!!
vivement les bonnes nouvelles et les photos .....

----------


## Tommy

::  Message reçu de Kiwigirly  qui nous dit que pour Balu  :: c'est bon....

Détails quand elle sera de retour !

----------


## Jess-du-51

::  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

::  ::

----------


## michele

*OUF !!!!*

----------


## kate51

SUPER!!!! :: hate d avoir des nouvelles.....

----------


## Tommy

A l'instant !!! Balu et ses copines sont dans l'avion !!!!!

C'est un magnifique sauvetage... Rendu possible par toute une chaine de solidarité !!

Plus de détails à venir....

----------


## shoupie

::   ::   ::

----------


## malendrine

*Et des photos demain !*

----------


## Tommy

Malendrine, celles là sont attendues avec impatience...Voir Balu en dehors de ce refuge où il était "enterré"...et le voir j'espère, déjà avec un autre regard !!!!

----------


## malendrine

*Je sais que beaucoup attendent des nouvelles. Pour vous dire, j'ai reporté l'après-midi véto car il n'y avait pas d'urgence pour consacrer mon après-midi à Balu (et ses copines bien sûr, mais je pense que c'est lui qui en a le plus besoin).*

----------


## shoupie

Oh oui malendrine, ils vont vraiment avoir besoin d'attentions et de réconfort après ce long voyage, surtout Balu.   ::  
Mais je pense que Gea et Adi vont être aussi stressés bien sur ! 
On attendra les nouvelles avec tellement d'impatience et j'aurai tant aimé pouvoir venir les voir ces jours ci mais je crois que je vais devoir faire contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur et attendre un peu.  ::

----------


## kiwigirly

Balu vous remercie d avoir rendu possible son sauvetage. il arrive dans une demi heure a paris accompagnee de son ange gardien, d adi et gea



pardon de faire si court mais dormi 2 h, conduit 9h et un sauvetage rock n roll dans les pattes...j ai l adrenaline qui redescend et je vais aller m ecrouler 



grosse pensee pour l ange qui a encore un long voyage pour les amener a malendrine,a malendrine,  a armance qui va les voir demain.



et a vous tous qui avait collaborait a ce miracle.....BALU NE SE FONDERA PLUS DANS LE MUR !!!




MERCIIIIIIII

----------


## Sév51

Bravo* Kiwigirly* et bonne nuitée... fais de beaux rêves  ::

----------


## kate51

encore un beau sauvetage :: , vont etre heureux chez malendrine ces loulous , bonne nuit kiwi, tu le merite!! et une enorme pensée pour l ange qui continue sa route pour le bonheur des loulous ::

----------


## Coche

Et maintenant  ::  Jusqu'à demain .
 ::  Kiwi tu es un   ::  
 ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

Je suis vraiment contente pour les loulous !
Bonne nuit Kiwi !!!  ::

----------


## poppo

Kiwi,  ::  et  :: au dodo!!

----------


## cherchi

merci à toi kiwi pour tout ce que tu fais et merci pour ces photos et dernières nouvelles ça fait plaisir de voir balu

----------


## kiwigirly

frais  de voyage de balu gea adi:


200 euros de fourgonette de particulier a particulier
17.05 euros de peage
188 euros d essence
75*3 soit 225 euros d avion

soit 630 euros juste pour le voyage en soit

ce qui n englobe pas les frais veterinaire que je mettrais plus tard je dois aller bosser ...un peu lol

----------


## kiwigirly

les titous sont chez malendrine depuis ce matin  ::

----------


## shoupie

Ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

supeeeeer ! Quel soulagement !

Comment s'est passée leur arrivée Malendrine ?

----------


## malendrine

*POUR TOUS CEUX QUI ATTENDENT DES NOUVELLES DE BALU AVEC IMPATIENCE :


Quelques heures après l'arrivée, terrorisé :
*

*2ème étape : reniflage de Malendrine :
*


*Fin de journée, on finit par se détendre un peu : (il est beau, non ?°
*


*Mes impressions : Balu est un chien hyper craintif qui, pour l'instant, ne supporte pas le contact humain. Il faut le laisser venir. Dès qu'il sent qu'on veut l'approcher, il grogne. Il ne faut pas le dire,( mais ça fait partie de mes méthodes), je me suis allongée et l'ai ignorée, il est venu me sentir la tête (et là, on ne bouge plus). Assise, ça passe aussi. Debout, ce n'est plus la peine. Dieu merci, il a un point faible : la nourriture ! beaucoup de patience et du temps !

Pour les vidéos, il faut faire abstraction de mes commentaires un peu "nœud-nœud" (ça aussi, ça partie de ma méthode !) :

http://youtu.be/FvXXCVekglw

http://youtu.be/Ff3Ma_wQTZU


*

----------


## armance

coucou
Tout va très bien !!
Suis passée vers 12h15 jusqu'à 14H00, ma connexion internet a du être réinitialisée donc je vais charger les photos et les vidéos et vais vous mettre tout ça
Balu était dans une pièce tranquille, 
Géa et Ada bien intégrées dans le groupe des libres, réclamant des caresses!!
A+ avec photos et vidéos

Je rectifie car Malendrine vient de poster donc mettrai mes vidéos plus tard

----------


## michele

Oh super MERCI Mélendrine , nous les attendions avec tellement d'impatience !! ::

----------


## Sév51

C'est dingue, il a déjà un autre regard !
Que ça fait du bien de le voir ainsi  ::

----------


## dadache

il est super beau ce qui n'etais pas du tout evident au depart tellement bouffé par le flip le changement est deja incroyable alors quand il sera enfin bien dans sa tete il sera splendide

----------


## Jess-du-51

Il est beau, il est beau, il est magnifique même ! Je craaaaaaque !  ::  ::  :: 

Les videos m'ont mis les larmes aux yeux, c'est merveilleux de le voir comme ça. 
IL a déjà une tête apaisée ce soir, je suis sure qu'il va vite prendre confiance !

Merci Malendrine !  ::

----------


## candynet

Quel bonheur pour lui et pour nous.
Merci à Malendrine et à tous ceux qui l'ont aidé.

----------


## Coche

les premiers contact ont l'air    ::    C'est super   ::

----------


## LeilaTN

Magnifique regard de BALU, quelques heures après qu'il ait compris qu'on s'occupe de lui.

Et voici le même BALU, il y a 5 semaines (fin octobre 2010).

Brave chien.
Bravo KIWI... il te reste quelques autres sauvetages à faire ! Courage !!!

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

BALU, tu n'as plus le même regard, le soleil arrive pour toi.

MERCI A TOUS POUR BALU.

Plein de bonheur pour toi petit prince. ::

----------


## poppo

Balu, Géa et Adi......bienvenue en France! ::  ::

----------


## breton67

c est le regard de Balu qui m avait fondre 
 :: je suis heureuse ce soir 
il est en bonne mains 
comme dit popo: bienvenue en France petit Balu  :: ainsi que tous tes copains de galère  ::

----------


## MALIN

Très heureuse pour Balu....Merci Malendrine....

----------


## kiwigirly

suis juste scotchée. il a deja beaucoup changé en moins d un jour !!!

----------


## armance

Balu s'est reposé dans une pièce et je passe le voir avec Malendrine :

----------


## armance

Post principal des chiens d'Espagne : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/34769-Espagne-suite-du-sos-tremblement-de-terre-ils-sont-dans-un-refuge-mis%C3%A8re-!!?p=861265#post861265

----------


## Jess-du-51

je fonds pour le beau Balu !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cherchi

ça fait plaisir de voir balu avec un regard beaucoup plus normal ::

----------


## LeilaTN

BALU, dimanche 4 décembre 2011 vers 10 heures, dans son box, Sud Espagne
Ce fut notre premier échange de regard
Puis, lui et moi avons mis en place un dialogue...
Nous l'avons mis dans sa cage de transport, et avons parcouru quelques 350 Kms pour arriver à l'aéroport de Valence (merci à kiwigirly, notre "chauffeur")

Déjà, à l'aéroport, BALU semblait plus serein.

Désolée pour BALU, je n'ai pas pris le risque de le sortir de sa cage, à notre arrivée à Paris.
Nous avons pris notre camionnette et avons roulé tranquillement, la nuit, pour arriver chez Malendrine lundi matin.

BALU et GEA ont été très sages, calmes, propres, de dimanche 13 heures (mise en cage) jusqu'au lundi matin 9 heures.
ADI (adorable ADI !) a eu droit à quelques promenades en laisse, sur les aires de repos de l'autoroute menant vers Chateau d'Olonne.


Et voilà... jolie histoire.

BALU a partagé 24 heures de ma vie.
C'est un chien magnifique. Il a juste besoin de temps pour apprendre le langage des humains.

----------


## kate51

je sais pas pourquoi je soupçonnais leila d etre..... l ange  :: , en tout cas moment intense et riche en emotion , bravo pour votre devouement  :: 

tres tres jolie histoire.....

----------


## Jess-du-51

ça fait mal de revoir Balu aussi terrorisé  :: 

Merci encore pour ce magnifique sauvetage !

----------


## BOULET60

longue route à Balu et à ses 2 compagnons de galères  Merci à tous ceux qui ont participé à sortir ces 3 loulous  A malendrine des les accueillir
merveilleux recit de Leila TN que je supposais aussi etre l'ange toujours présente dans les cas difficiles

----------


## poppo

Leila, merci encore d'avoir tout suite accepté de sécourir Balu  ::   sans toi je ne sais si cela aura été possible....Il a partagé 24 H physiquement avec toi mais il sera a jamais dans ton coeur comme il sera à jamais dans beaucoup des nôtres :: ...

Une merveilleuse histoire a commencé qui , avec le temps, finira par une belle adoption et un Balu enfin en confiance avec l'humain!

Suis certaine qu'il a déjà un petit faible pour Malendrine... :: 
 ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

MERVEILLEUX ! Merci à tous.

----------


## breton67

Balu a eu de la chance dans son malheur il a rencontré son ange et un autre va lui apprendre le bonheur auquel tout loulou devrait avoir droit 
merci a tous les autres qui ont formé cette chaine pour la mener vers une nouvelle vie

----------


## Lili03

Merci à cette belle chaîne !!!! A leila qui a fait confiance à kiwi pour faire des milliers de kilomètres !!! et cela valait le coup !!! à malendrine de l' avoir accueillit ( ainsi que Géa et Adi ) et pour faire en sorte qu'il reprenne confiance en l'être humain et là elle a du boulot ... mais c'est une fée  ::  elle aussi 

Merci kiwi de nous avoir fait découvrir se refuge " mouroir" car balu serait encore entrain de croupir et se fondre dans son mur si tu n'avais pas été là ... 
Merci aux diffuseurs, aux donateurs et tout ceux qui sont là pour les 4 pattes ....

----------


## malendrine

*1ère sortie avec les copains (Balu en avait plus que marre d'être enfermé dans sa pièce !). Il s'entend avec tout le monde mais particulièrement avec Géa dont il est tombé follement amoureux. Bon point, il vient me voir quand je l'appelle, mais il ne faut pas espérer le toucher pour l'instant. Le soir, il va dans sa pièce, il suffit juste de rentrer Géa et il la suit. Il a passé une partie de l'après-midi dans le bureau.

*


*http://www.youtube.com/user/malendri.../0/B3GAk3w6aKc

http://www.youtube.com/user/malendri.../0/AENAkQElutU
*

----------


## armance

Super qu'il est beau ce Balu!!
vraiment paisible avec les autres chiens!
De plus il répond et vient à l'appel!
Dans la seconde vidéo je soupçonne Balu de suivre les 2 pattes pour un espoir de nourriture!!
Le balu il est gourmand et c'est bien avec ça qu'il va s'amadouer avec les humains entre autres
Merci pour les vidéos

----------


## Jess-du-51

Balu je t'aime !  :: 
Mon cœur s'affole chaque fois que je te vois  :: 

Merci Malendrine pour les photos et vidéos, je suis très émue de voir Balu évoluer ainsi !

----------


## kiwigirly

ca fait tellement plaisir de voir comme Balu compte pour tellement de gens. c est un merveilleuse revanche sur la vie. il etait l invisible l oublié ......



apres avoir donné une triste nouvelle pour notre adi je vais envoyé du bonheur aux benevoles espagnoles.

----------


## poppo

Balu......tu vis .....enfin!!!! ::

----------


## BOULET60

que d'emotion à voir Balu  Merci Merci Des nouvelles comme celà nous en voudrions tous les jours

----------


## Jess-du-51

Est-ce qu'on a une idée de l'âge de Balu à peu près ?

----------


## kiwigirly

je laisse parler Malendrine qui a l habitude


de mon coté pour aider a l estimation je peux juste dire kil etait depuis 2 ans a aguilas et kil n est pas arrivé chiot. perso je pense kil est jeune mais attendons l avis de malendrine

----------


## Jess-du-51

oui il fait jeune d'aspect en tout cas !

----------


## malendrine

*Alors, sans pouvoir examiner les dents, c'est difficile ! mais je dirais entre 3 et 5 ans. Le jour où je pourrai vraiment le manipuler, je serai plus précise.*

----------


## malendrine

*Au secours ! il y a un Balu qui me suit partout ! je ne peux toujours pas le toucher et à mon avis ça prendra du temps. Même si à chaque fois qu'il me frôle, j'en profite pour le caresser au passage.*

http://youtu.be/TtT0Hph-Qgk

*Comme on le voit sur la vidéo au départ, Balu est très intéressé par les sacs de croquettes. Renseignements pris, il ne mange pas la matin avec les salariées qui surveillent les repas 'il est avec Géa et une chiot). Je lui ai donc donné une gamelle ce soir et je suis restée à côté de lui, il a tout dévoré. Pendant quelques jours au moins, je vais donc m'occuper personnellement des repas de Balu. Apparemment, il a peur quand les filles sont à côté de lui, et même seul, il ne mange pas.


Le stress retombe après quelques jours : Balu-Balu dort comme une masse dans le dortoir avec tous les autres chiens qui font la foire à côté ! il a testé petit et grand panier :

*

----------


## Jess-du-51

Mama mia, qu'il est beau ce chien, je suis raide dingue de lui !  :: 
Quel bonheur de le voir évoluer comme ça !
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kiwigirly

tu as un don malendrine  :Smile: 


ca ne fait pas une semaine que Balu a quitté sa prison !!!!

----------


## armance

c'est vrai qu'il a de la gueule ce beau Balu !! On n'en doutait pas mais on voit mieux le potentiel!!
Super celui là on le lâche pas et Malendrine, si les protégés d'Espagne devaient occasionner un surcroit financier, je pense à Adi, tu nous le dis ?
bises

----------


## cherchi

tellement contente d'avoir participé au sauvetage de balu et de le voir maintenant,déjà quel changement!merci encore malendrine.

----------


## breton67

::  :: merci Malandrine

----------


## Jess-du-51

Malendrine, est-ce que Balu va rester avec toi pour le reste de sa vie ou est-ce qu'il sera adoptable lorsqu'il aura repris confiance en l'homme ?

----------


## malendrine

*Le but n'est pas qu'il reste au refuge à vie, et personnellement, je ne peux plus ! pour moi, il est déjà adoptable (mais je dis bien pour moi !). Maintenant, il lui faudra des maîtres patients qui sachent accepter ses craintes. Par expérience, ça prend du temps. Perso, je pourrais l'adopter tel quel, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde. Il n'est pas démonstratif mais a plein de qualités : calme, propre, il ne fait pas de bêtises, il est sociable avec les autres chiens et je pense que les chats ne lui poseront aucun problème. Aucune agressivité, même avec les jeunes enfants.Mais ce n'est pas un chien qui fera la fête à ses maîtres dans l'immédiat. Et ça, les gens n'aiment pas : donc patience...* *(un petit faible, Jess ??????????).*

----------


## Jess-du-51

un gros faible, oui !    ::

----------


## malendrine

*Réfléchissez ! je peux le "préparer" au maximum (c'est à dire, le point essentiel, lui apprendre la marche en laisse). Mais ça risque de prendre du temps...* *au moins, je suis sûre que chez vous, il serait bien !*

----------


## Jess-du-51

Oui voilà il faudrait qu'il accepte le collier, le reste ne me fait pas peur.

Mais je ne peux pas le prendre tout de suite moi, j'ai pour l'instant 2 fifilles roumaines en famille d'accueil pour qui je dois d'abord trouver des adoptants (car on adopte Rudy aussi à partir du 21/12 et je ne me lancerai pas à avoir 4 chiens en même temps...). Les puces ont 6 mois et demi, elles sont toutes mimi, j'espère arriver à les placer rapidement, mais on ne peut jamais prévoir.
Du coup je ne peux pas trop dire "on le bloque pour moi", ce serait vache s'il a possibilité d'être adopté avant, mais c'est vrai que j'aurais très envie de le dire quand même !!  ::

----------


## malendrine

*De toute façon, Balu ne partira pas demain et je donnerai des nouvelles de son évolution. Il a besoin de temps et vous aussi, donc rien ne presse.**.. (mais quand même, j'aimerais bien qu'il aille chez vous !)*

----------


## Jess-du-51

c'est le destin qui va décider, selon que j'arrive à placer les louloutes rapidement ou pas...
Mais moi aussi j'aimerais beaucoup l'adopter !

----------


## ugolini

> c'est le destin qui va décider, selon que j'arrive à placer les louloutes rapidement ou pas...
> Mais moi aussi j'aimerais beaucoup l'adopter !


Je vous comprends tellement...Quand on voit sa photo où il a un regard si désespéré..Ca vous hante, on ne peut plus oublier! On voudrait le prendre dans ses bras et le câliner pour lui faire oublier ses malheurs...Nous sommes tous certains que Malendrine va faire des miracles sur lui!

----------


## malendrine

*Je sors et Balu est dans le bureau (désolée pour les vitres dégoutantes, c'est Samba qui gratte toute la journée !)*



*Je rentre, Balu est toujours scotché derrière la vitre : * 




*Une fois dans le bureau, il est plus que zen, trop beau mon*  *Balu !!!

**

VOIR LA VIDEO :

http://youtu.be/H4QnUop08Rs
*

----------


## Jess-du-51

Qu'il a l'air brave ! Quels bons yeux d'amour !
Balu je t'envoie des bisous !  ::

----------


## breton67

::  :: merci

----------


## armance

Vraiment une bonne bouille ce Balu  ::

----------


## cherchi

vidéo qui fait plaisir à voir ::  :: balu tu es superbe mon pépère :: merci

----------


## poppo

Merci Malendrine!! ::

----------


## ugolini

Tes yeux sont bcq moins tristes mon Balu, tu es superbe, aies confiance....GROS BISOUS mon BALU!

----------


## BOULET60

:: merci  a vous Malendrine Que tu es beau balu  ::  ::  tu semble adopter zenattitude 
j'aimerai tant que Mika puisse sortir d'espagne pour avoir le bonheur que tu connais maintenant

----------


## Jess-du-51

Une de mes puces en accueil est réservée !
Balu si l'autre trouve preneuse aussi et que tu es encore au refuge, c'est toi qui viendra à la maison !  :Big Grin: 

Par contre Malendrine il faudra être sure à 100% pour les chats, parce que là ma 2eme chienne FA ne les aime pas du tout et c'est juste l'enfer au quotidien...

----------


## malendrine

*Je comprends... un peu de patience, dans quelques minutes, vidéos de Balu,n le temps de les télécharger...*

----------


## Sév51

pfffffffffff... trop dur ce suspens  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

J'ai hâte !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## malendrine

*Encore 5 mn et c'est bon !*

----------


## Sév51

> *Encore 5 mn et c'est bon !*


c'est un long métrage  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

on est tenues en haleine !

----------


## malendrine

*Non, mais 3 vidéos, ça prend du temps !*

----------


## malendrine

*Attention, chien méchant ! Balu veut me chiquer ! (vidéos de mauvaise qualité mais faites à la fermeture, dans le calme)*
http://youtu.be/_61UXt49dps


*5 MN après, Balu se laisse caresser. Quelle victoire ! dans la première vidéo, il a essayé de me chiquer, et comme je ne bronchais pas, il a fini par me faire les puces ! bientôt la marche en laisse, j'espère, mais il est traumatisé par le contact humain, je ne sais pas ce qu'on a pu lui faire !*
http://youtu.be/ueWja7Q_WVg



http://youtu.be/UqEc1J9ZZ0c

----------


## malendrine

*J'ai oublié le commentaire pour la dernière vidéo :  c'est "touché" toute la journée ! et ça dure de plus en plus longtemps !*

----------


## Sév51

ça valait le coup d'attendre !!  :: 
Merci beaucoup pour ce que tu fais pour lui   ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

C'est hyper émouvant ! J'avais les larmes aux yeux sur la 1ere quand à la fin il accepte la caresse !
Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a du subir pour être à ce point terrorisé le pauvre ?...

Que de progrès pour Balu, c'est vraiment extraordinaire de le voir évoluer comme ça !
Merci Malendrine

----------


## kiwigirly

J adore le voir evoluer comme un toutou normal. il me fait sourir quand il rale. tit Balu. si j avais imaginé cela y a 2 semaines, non !!! j en esperais pas autant .

la gross memere ADI c est vraiment la bonne pate


est ce que quelqu un s interesse a Gea ?

----------


## cherchi

merci malendrine pour cette vidéo,on peut voir que balu progresse déjà et qui va doucement va loin !je suis certaine que dès que balu aura la confiance de l'humain il sera un gentil toutou ::

----------


## ugolini

Quelle émotion ces vidéos...Malendrine, la dame qui parle à l'oreille des chiens!!!

----------


## armance

::  ::

----------


## malendrine

*Justement, je ferais mieux de me taire ! quand j'écoute la vidéo, c'est ridicule ! (mais dans l'action, j'oublie que je  filme). Donc merci pour votre indulgence quant à mes propos complètement "gagas"...*

----------


## poppo

Non, non pas du tout!! Ces "gagateries" viennent du coeur et ne t'inquiète pas ....on est nombreuses/nombreux à faire pareil ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

moi je trouve les paroles très bien ! Elles mettent Balu en confiance !  ::

----------


## malendrine

*Je voulais consacrer la fin d'après-midi à Balu et tester la laisse, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps (planning véto chargé, plus adoptions)*. *Ce sera pour plus tard... en attendant, il est de plus en plus décontracté. Le voici couché à mes pieds à la fermeture :*

----------


## poppo

Il comprend vite "notre" Balu :: ......

----------


## Jess-du-51

Il a trouvé la bonne place ce Balu ! 
Si c'est pas le bonheur, ça !  ::

----------


## malendrine

*Une vidéo, toujours un peu sombre, mais moins que les dernières. Actuellement, avec les congés des unes et des autres, je n'ai pas trop de temps à consacrer à Balu . En repos aujourd'hui, je passée lui faire un petit coucou. Monsieur grogne toujours, il y a du travail à faire, mais quelques progrès depuis son arrivée.Début janvier, je me consacre à son cas !*

*voir la vidéo :
http://youtu.be/WIWGg5qcmFc
*

----------


## Jess-du-51

je trouve que les progrès sont flagrants quand même !
Sans être super ravi il se laisse quand même toucher, caresser... tout ça en vraiment pas longtemps !

----------


## armance

hihihi on ne peut pas dire que ce soit l'extase !!
Il viendra le jour où il trouvera ça agréable!!
Mais quel progrès !

----------


## Jess-du-51

Joyeux Noël beau Balu, ainsi qu'à tous tes copains de Chateau d'Olonne !  ::

----------


## malendrine

*Enfin, une vidéo plus claire ! il est un peu triste, Balu, depuis que ses copines Géa et Adi ont été adoptées. Mais du coup, j'ai l'impression qu'il accepte plus mon contact. Enfin, il m'a quand même vexée ! il a refusé un petit toast au saumon que je lui avait apporté !*
*voir la vidéo :
http://youtu.be/AwCxNw5rwMI
*

----------


## Jess-du-51

C'est extraordinaire ! Quel progrès !!
Chapeau Malendrine !  ::

----------


## calibou

Merci de tout ce que vous faites pour ce chien, quel changement par rapport à la toute première photo
de balu!
bon Noêl à vous

----------


## armance

Et oui les espagnols partent.... Tu as vraiment l'impression qu'il sent le départ de Géa et Aldi? Il était souvent avec eux ?
Merci pour les vidéos ça prend du temps tout ça aussi merci et je te souhaite de passer de bonnes fêtes et tes loulous itou!!
Repas de gala pour les loulous?
bises aux rescuens !

----------


## cherchi

je te souhaite de trouver aussi balu un doux foyer comme tes petits compagnons ,ton tour viendra mon loulou ::

----------


## malendrine

*Balu et sa balle hou !


**

Trop beau, Balu, je craque !!!

vidéo :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giYxu...1&feature=plcp
*

----------


## Jess-du-51

La 2eme photo est vraiment sublime !

Moi aussi je craaaaaaaaque !  :: 

Il a vraiment l'air heureux maintenant Balu !  ::

----------


## armance

"C'est ma balle svp laissez la moi ?!!"
il est beau ce Balu!

----------


## poppo

Il en faudra un stock de balles.... ::  :: Balu..... ::

----------


## kiwigirly

mon beau Balu c est toi qui nous donne la force de continuer. te voir jouer avec la balle. c est tellement normal et tellement extraordinaire pour toi.

----------


## ugolini

Balu, Kiwi a tellement raison, te voir heureux jouant avec ta balle...C'est un des plus cadeau de la vie...Mon Dieu,
faîtes que je gagne au loto...Je les prends tous et vous toutes avec!  ::

----------


## cherchi

ah c'est super Balu de te voir ainsi ::

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

BALU qui joue à la balle..Un pur bonheur, belle vie à toi BALU. Merci à tous.

----------


## Jess-du-51

malendrine je vous ai envoyé un mail au sujet de Balu  ::

----------


## Sév51

> malendrine je vous ai envoyé un mail au sujet de Balu


eh eh serais-tu en train de craquer pour lui  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

> eh eh serais-tu en train de craquer pour lui


oh bah ça fait longtemps que j'ai craqué, relis plus haut !

----------


## Sév51

> oh bah ça fait longtemps que j'ai craqué, relis plus haut !


si si j'avais bien vu ton com'craquage, mais là tu passes carrément au MP, c'est un cran au dessus  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

> si si j'avais bien vu ton com'craquage, mais là tu passes carrément au MP, c'est un cran au dessus


non non, j'avais déjà MP Malendrine il y a plusieurs semaines pour lui dire que j'adopterai Balu, on avait même parlé date (aux vacances de février), mais là j'ai une opportunité pour pouvoir le prendre peut être le week end prochain, d'où mon nouveau mail.
Mais encore faut-il que Balu soit prêt à être adopté, le voyage va encore être un énorme stress pour lui, il faut arriver à le monter dans la voiture, etc...

----------


## Sév51

OK alors y'a plus qu'à...  ::

----------


## BOULET60

::  Malendrine Vite que Balu rejoigne le foyer de JESS du 51

----------


## ugolini

Jess, c SUPER !!!!! Comme Balu va être chouchouté... ::

----------


## candynet

Super nouvelle pour Balu, qu'il puisse gouter à un bonheur encore plus grand que celui qu'il connait chez Malendrine, quel changement pour ce loulou par rapport à la vidéo du départ.
Merci Malendrine d'avoir cru en lui et de lui permettre une vie meilleure.

----------


## Jess-du-51

Alors peut être samedi l'arrivée de Balu... 

De mon côté on a enfin réussi à faire rentrer la cage de transport (grande) dans notre voiture (petite), c'était pas gagné mais c'est bon !

Reste à voir si Malendrine est ok pour cette adoption, et surtout à voir si on arrivera à faire monter Balu dans la voiture, ça non plus c'est pas gagné apparemment...

----------


## kate51

whaou!!! balu va peut etre devenir un ti champenois ::

----------


## Sév51

Alors quand est-ce qu'on débouche le *Champagne*  ::

----------


## candynet

Reste à souhaiter que tout se passe bien Samedi, pour Jess qui souhaite l'accueillir et aussi pour Balu-balu.

----------


## kiwigirly

pourvu kil se laisse faire. ca serait vraiment merveilleux .. vivement samedi !

----------


## Jess-du-51

croisez les doigts avec moi !

----------


## breton67

::  ::  :: tres tres heureuse pour ce loulou qui m a énormément touchée

----------


## Tommy

Dur d'attendre samedi et quel bonheur de savoir que Balu  ::  va connaitre une vie de famille !!!

Je vous ai mp.

----------


## Jess-du-51

Bon mon mari est parti ce matin dans sa famille dans le sud, comme c'était prévu, comme on ne savait pas pour la cage ce que Malendrine préfère qu'on fasse ou pas, finalement on l'a laissée dans la voiture, mais il aura possibilité de la décharger là bas pour mettre juste une grille si c'est finalement la solution qui est retenue pour samedi.

De mon côté je suis passée chez mon véto et j'ai expliqué le cas de Balu. Elle dit que si le chien est plutôt jeune et en bonne santé il n'y a pas de risque à donner une bonne dose de Calmivet ou de Vétranquil 1h avant le grand départ pour qu'il soit shooté au moment de monter en voiture et se laisse manipuler. Elle dit qu'il y a parfois effectivement des chiens qui réagissent à l'inverse et se montrent encore plus anxieux, mais qu'il faut tester pour le savoir !

Donc de notre côté c'est toujours ok (et prévu) que mon mari passe chercher Balu samedi, en revenant de son voyage.
Je trouve qu'il faut au moins tester avant de conclure que Balu est intransportable, que ça vaut le coup d'essayer, parce que même si le fait de monter en voiture est une opération difficile et un peu traumatisante pour lui, ça vaut le coup de passer ce mauvais quart d'heure pour pouvoir vivre sa nouvelle vie après, dans sa famille !

----------


## poppo

Bonne chance pour samedi.....de tout coeur avec vous! ::

----------


## Chinooka

En mars 2011, j'ai adopté une grande bleue de Gascogne complètement terrorisée. Regarde comment elle était à la fourrière :



J'ai participé à l'aide pour permettre à Balu de venir en France justement parce qu'il me rappelait mon Aladine qui avait vécu en liberté à la sauvage pendant deux ans. Elle est arrivée chez moi par un covoiturage en quatre parties (dont deux nuits en cours de route), en cage et les covoiteurs/covoitureuses l'ont portée, ils n'ont pas pris le risque de la sortir en laisse ! Pendant le voyage, à part les deux nuits elle n'a pas fait de halte au cours de laquelle elle aurait pu s'enfuir ! Il faut mettre un harnais ET un collier à Balu et malgré ça être très prudent : Aladine a réussi à arracher son harnais une fois arrivée dans mon jardin !

Balu a déjà pu se familiariser avec l'humain chez Malendrine, donc je pense qu'il évoluera plus vite qu'Aladine qui est toujours terrorisée sauf avec moi... puisqu'elle dort allongée contre mon dos pendant la nuit ! Il faut beaucoup de douceur et de patience avec ce genre de toutou mais quel bonheur quand il nous manifeste de la confiance petit à petit  ::   Pour ma part je ne l'ai jamais forcée au contact, je l'ai laissée venir au gré de ses humeurs et chaque petit pas en avant me remplissait (et me remplit toujours) de joie !

Belle et longue vie à Balu avec toi  :: 

PS : il faut cliquer sur la photo, je l'ai mise en miniature pour ne pas trop envahir le post de Balu !

----------


## Jess-du-51

La photo de ton Aladine la tête encastrée dans le mur fait frémir Chinooka, je vais aller lire son histoire !

----------


## Chinooka

Le 5ème tome du post de Norvège commence justement avec l'adoption d'Aladine (qui s'appelait Câline avant), à ma demande Jade avait fusionné le post de Norvège (où je raconte les aventures de ma meute depuis janvier 2007 mais les quatre premiers tomes ont disparu avec le déménagement du forum) et celui de Câline/Aladine.

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...a-douceur-meme

----------


## malendrine

*Pour des questions purement administratives, Balu ne pourra pas partir samedi. Mais normalement, il rejoindra Jess fin janvier (merci pour sa patience !)*

----------


## BOULET60

[
 mon Aladine qui avait vécu en liberté à la sauvage pendant deux ans. n'ont pas pris le risque de la sortir en laisse ! ! Il faut mettre un harnais ET un collier à Balu et malgré ça être très prudent : Aladine a réussi à arracher son harnais une fois arrivée dans mon jardin !

 qu'Aladine qui est toujours terrorisée sauf avec moi... puisqu'elle dort allongée contre mon dos pendant la nuit ! Il faut beaucoup de douceur et de patience avec ce genre de toutou mais quel bonheur quand il nous manifeste de la confiance petit à petit  ::  Pour ma part je ne l'ai jamais forcée au contact, je l'ai laissée venir au gré de ses humeurs et chaque petit pas en avant me remplissait (et me remplit toujours) de joie !
D'accord avec toi Chinooka UN MAXIMUM DE PRECAUTIONS avec ces chiens craintifs
 lorsque tu decris Aladine je vois shanghai errance de 4 mois
 voilà 2 ans 1/2 qu elle est entrée dans notre maison ma petite sauvageonne je suis comme toi je ne lui impose pas de contact c'est elle qui decide 
 elle aussi adore dormir avec moi 
il est vrai que shanghai avance d'un pas puis recule de 2 mais depuis son arrivée ma puce a fait d'enormes progres que du bonheur ::  ::  :: 
je remercie au debut ma chienne Prunelle qui l'a pris sous son aile elle m a bien aidé ma louloutte elle est toujours la referente de shanghai lorsque des craintes se profilent Ma pruprune l'a calme par des lechouilles 
 Balu je te souhaite une belle et longue route  avec jess du 51 et bravo a vous de l'acceuillir

----------


## malendrine

*Pour l'instant, il n'est pas question de mettre un collier ou un harnais à Balu qui est totalement terrorisé lorsqu'on parle d'attache et qui devient inattrapable.Pourtant, les chiens craintifs, je connais, mais là c'est différent. Paradoxalement, il nous suit partout et gratte pour rentrer dans le bureau lorsqu'on, y est. Donc, de la patience...*

----------


## shoupie

Merci pour les nouvelles

Pauvre petit Balu, il me fait vraiment beaucoup de peine, mais je sais qu'avec ta patience et ton amour tu vas arriver à lui faire accepter un collier

 ::

----------


## Groindecochon

Ces images de chiens terrorisés me serrent le coeur...  ::

----------


## armance

Oui c'est sur mais quand on lit le post de chinooka et que vous tombez sur les photos de ses fumeurs de moquette vous verrez qu'on y va pour se détendre ce qui est un luxe sur Rescue!!
La belle terrorisée a bien évolué en effet et cette photos du début est terrible
bises à malendrine et Balu et la troupe des 2 pattes et 4 pattes voire 3 !

----------


## Jess-du-51

Balu se fait-il toujours castrer demain ?

----------


## malendrine

*L evéto est en séminaire dons ne peut pas venir demain. Un petit report, mais la castration est toujours d'actualité.*

----------


## malendrine

*Allez, ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté de phots, donc là, je vous inonde ! (plus particulièrement pour Jess). Le matin, c'est sieste au soleil, et l'après-midi, bien fatigué, c'est panier-bureau !


*

----------


## shoupie

*Quelle évolution le Balu Balu ... Et il est magnifique !

Profites bien de la vie mon beau, l'Espagne est maintenant loin derrière toi !*

----------


## poppo

Il est beau "notre" Balu! :: Il a un peu grossit , non?

Son copain des 2 premiers photos n'est ce pas " Monsieur pose impossible"? Incroyable qu'il est toujours là , lui aussi est  ::  :: 

Merci pour ses jolies photos!

----------


## kiwigirly

merci ! j ai hate d etre demain !!!!

----------


## Lili03

Il est entre de bonnes mains le titou ! il est devenu magnifique, Merci Malendrine pour tout ce que tu fais pour eux .

----------


## malendrine

*oui, c'est monsieur Pudding !*

----------


## Jess-du-51

Merci pour ces photos !
Il est vraiment magnifique, on est très loin des photos de l'Espagne, ça fait chaud au cœur de le voir si zen !  ::

----------


## poppo

> *oui, c'est monsieur Pudding !*


Je pensais bien que c'était lui, ils ont l'air de bien s'entendre tous les 2 .. ::  Dis Jess, tu n'auras pas une petite place aussi pour ce Pudding qui a l'air délicieux? ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

Pudding n'aime pas les chats d'après ce qui est marqué sur sa fiche. Mais c'est vrai qu'il a une bouille super mignonne, et ses postures improbables devraient faire craquer des adoptants !

----------


## malendrine

*Pudding n'aime pas les chats, c'est vrai, c'est marqué sur sa fiche ! mais en fait, ce petit cochon, son plaisir, c'est de nous filer entre les jambes quand on part le soir pour aller courir après les chats libres. Depuis le temps qu'il fait ça, s'il avait voulu (surtout que dans le tas, il y a des habitués très sociables), il en aurait croqué un depuis longtemps. Nous on bout à l'attendre et il revient, tout essoufflé et ravi au bout d'un quart d'heure (comme quoi le refuge ne doit pas être si mauvais). Et quand il rentre dans l'infirmerie et qu'il se retrouve nez à nez avec un chat, finalement il ne fait rien. C'est juste le plaisir de la course !*

----------


## Jess-du-51

C'est un farceur ce Pudding ! Il a de la chance de tomber sur des chats sympas, certains pourraient ne pas apprécier !
Ma minette, elle, si on lui court après même "pour rire", elle est terrorisée et refuse ensuite de rentrer dans la maison tant que le chien en question s'y trouve !

----------


## shoupie

Pour contribuer au financement de nos actions, nous avons lancé une tombola.
Les lots sont visibles à l'adresse suivante : http://apda.forumprod.com/ticket-apd...-eux-t222.html

Les tickets sont à 3. Ce sont des tickets à gratter et vous savez tout de suite ce que vous avez gagné.


Vous pouvez passer commande auprès de l'association APDA, 4 rue Notre  Dame. 60350 Pierrefonds ou nous donner vos coordonnées en mp.
Merci pour les loulous.

----------


## shoupie

Des nouvelles du beau Balu Malendrine ?

----------


## malendrine

*Comme Balu nous suit partout, il "mange" avec nous le midi. Et il aime bien les spaghettis !

http://youtu.be/hg3omgJF4Ig
*

----------


## shoupie

Encore un peu peureux le loulou quand même, mais quels progrès !

----------


## Jess-du-51

magnifique, comme toujours !

----------


## chupachup

pfiou les progrès sur ce chien!

----------


## lili2000

> 


Bravo pour les progrès !

----------


## breton67

c est vrai qu il a encore le regard un petit peu craintif ::  mais vraiment infime en comparaison des premieres photos 
petit Balu ::

----------


## shoupie

> pour contribuer au financement de nos actions, nous avons lancé une tombola.
> Les lots sont visibles à l'adresse suivante : http://apda.forumprod.com/ticket-apd...-eux-t222.html
> 
> les tickets sont à 3. Ce sont des tickets à gratter et vous savez tout de suite ce que vous avez gagné.
> 
> 
> vous pouvez passer commande auprès de l'association apda, 4 rue notre  dame. 60350 pierrefonds ou nous donner vos coordonnées en mp.
> Merci pour les loulous.


aidez nous a les aider

----------


## Sév51

Comment va Balu ?
Il est toujours au refuge ?

----------


## malendrine

*Balu va bien, est plutôt à l'aise sur le refuge et a pris ses marques. Maintenant, pour la marche en laisse, ça me paraît très compromis. Il a une véritable phobie. J'ai eu beaucoup de chiens très craintifs qui n'avaient jamais connu l'humain ni la laisse et qui ont appris. Mais là, Balu est un cas très spécial : la castration a été une épreuve de force avec prise au lasso. Dès qu'il est maintenu, c'est un chien sauvage. Donc, pur l'instant, je lui fiche la paix !*

----------


## armance

oh le Balu !! Le rebelle ! 
C'est peut être bien qu'il reste chez toi ?! Avec d'autres chiens ?
J'ai la flemme de chercher qui mais il me semble que quelqu'un voulait l'adopter ? Est ce raisonnable en l'état?
bisous

----------


## kiwigirly

C est la kon realise le mal profond qui lui a ete fait  :Frown: 

merci de t occuper si bien de lui.

----------


## Jess-du-51

> J'ai la flemme de chercher qui mais il me semble que quelqu'un voulait l'adopter ? Est ce raisonnable en l'état?


c'était moi

----------


## kiwigirly

Balu fait il encore quelques progres ?

----------


## malendrine

*Toujours pas de laisse pour Balu, mais il se dévergonde ! il adore déchiqueter les serviettes pour s'essuyer les pieds à l'entrée du bureau. Mon stock diminue vertigineusement !  il court pour aller manger le midi avec nous, mais reste très craintif. Je mettrai bientôt une vidéo quand il est dans le champ. Il ne rate la sortie pour rien au monde.*

----------


## poppo

Génial pour la sortie!! :: Quand je pense à lui peu à peu l'image d'un chien qui voulait disparaitre dans le mur s'efface pour laisser place a un chien qui VIT!!, enfin!!
Vivement la vidéo!
Merci Malendrine ::

----------


## kiwigirly

on voudrait kils laissent tous ses traumas derriere mais c est pas si simple. Vivement la video  :Smile:

----------


## malendrine

*Comme promis, une vidéo de Balu dans le champ. Le seul moment où il porte sa queue relevée, sinon c'est entre les pattes. Il s'entend bien avec son copain Chappy de Guadeloupe, aussi traumatisé que lui :

http://youtu.be/ZICGUKBEgPU
*

----------


## Tommy

Magnifique de le voir courir comme ça !!! et jouer avec son copain !

Merci Malendrine pour ce cadeau !!!

----------


## kiwigirly

ouaip il fait plaisir a voir !!

----------


## armance

Super !! Merci ! Oui on dirait bien qu'il a un pote ! 
bises

----------


## poppo

Même s'il reste beaucoup de travail , on voit qu'il est heureux avec son copain et en liberté, quelle joie de le voir JOUER!!! ::

----------


## malendrine

*L e beau Balu :

*



*Balu, à mes pieds dans le bureau : il faut ruser pour le toucher ! il accepte très bien le contact de mon pied :
**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU1lvxLBuSw


Par contre, on voit bien la phobie qu'il a d'une salariée. Il observe ses faits et gestes, tourne et finit par aller dans un petit coin. Pourtant, elle ne lui a jamais fait de mal. Quand elle est dans les parages, il ne mange pas :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK5GC_HsBTo

*

----------


## kiwigirly

ca pince le coeur de le voir aller se cacher entre les niches mais en meme temps ca n a rien a voir avec quand il voulait disparaitre dans le mur. il va juste se coucher ...keski peut lui passer par la tete ?!?


merci merci pour ces fotos et videos, ca fait toujours extremement plaisir de voir son evolution  :Smile:

----------


## poppo

Merci beaucoup pour Balu.......petit à petit l'oiseau fait son nid..... ::

----------


## armance

Le beau Balu à qui on fait du pied!! Un chien différent voilà !! 
Merci Malendrine

----------


## breton67

Balu en train de jouer ,  de se laisser caliner meme si ce n est que du bout du pied  :: des vidéos bonheur a regarder 
merci a vous

----------


## malendrine

*Allez, je mets la très jolie vidéo de Balu, réalisée par l'association espagnole qui l'a sauvé :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aMlh...are_video_user
*

----------


## armance

Trop fort ce Balu
 Merci à Kiwi pour y avoir cru et l'avoir mis en lumière, à l'équipe espagnole, à Leila qui est venue l'attrpper et l'apporter au refuge au rescuéens qui ont soutenu ce sauvetage moralement et financièrement, et bien sur à Malendrine

----------


## candynet

Merci pour la très belle vidéo, difficile de ne pas laisser couler ses larmes en voyant le chemin parcouru, et la belle chaine de solidarité qui s'est créée autour de Balu.
Merci à tous ceux qui ont cru en lui et l'ont aidé.
On pense à tous les autres Balu comme dit dans la vidéo.

Peut-on partager la vidéo sur Facebook ou est-ce interdit ?

----------


## malendrine

*Partagez sans modération !!!*

----------


## Oiseau Blanc

que cette vidéo est superbe et pleine d'espoir.
merci du fond du coeur à toutes les personnes qui lui sont venues en aide.
Bonne route merveilleux BALU.

----------


## poppo

Malendrine, on m'a prévenu que le sujet a été déplacé dans les Adoptes et sortis d'affaire.....pourrais tu créer une nouvelle post dans les Adoptions stp en mettant le lien de celui-ci? Il y sera beaucoup plus vu  :: 
 ::

----------


## malendrine

*Je ne savais pas, je demande aux modos de le mettre dans la bonne rubrique.*

----------


## breton67

l image de BALU terrorisé était un creve coeur ,ses yeux sont tellement expressifs  :: ..........je ne peux que rejoindre tous ces messages plus haut :un travail formidable a été fait  ::  :: 
merci de tout coeur pour lui et pour tous les Balus qui sont dans cette situation

----------


## Jess-du-51

Comment va le beau Balu aujourd'hui ?  ::

----------


## malendrine

*Toujours là mon Balu : caractère complexe avec ses peurs, ses phobies**... tellement attachant quand il accorde sa confiance, mais beaucoup, beaucoup de patience ...*

----------


## Jess-du-51

Merci pour les nouvelles !

----------


## selwinou

Il est toujours dans la rubrique "les adoptés et sortis d'affaire". Ce n'est pas normal car comme ça on le retrouve pas.

----------


## malendrine

*J'envoie un message aux modos pour modifier.*

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonsoir, peut-être vaudrait-il mieux refaire un post pour Balu, celui-ci fait 26 pages ce qui est énorme...*

----------


## Vegane7

Je suis d'accord avec Sanaga.

----------


## siju

Désolée pour le hors-sujet : Végane, tu peux changer ta bannière, Marius est adoptéééééééééééé  ::   ::

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, je sais  :: 
Je vais l'enlever maintenant.

----------


## malendrine

*Balu, avec sa belle oreille verte : suite à un oethématome, il a fallu l'opérer (impossible bien sûr d'espérer lui mettre un produit dans les oreilles quotidiennement). Donc, calmants, lasso et anesthésie. Comme il était déjà shooté par les médicaments, l'anesthésie a été rapide. Points résorbables pour ne pas l'endormir à nouveau. Au départ, il avait une collerette que j'ai réussi à lui enlever toute seule comme une grande.

*

*
voir la vidéo :
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV2s1-ZoPu0

----------


## Jess-du-51

Oh non, pauvre Balu blessé  :: 

J'espère que tu vas vite récupérer ta belle oreille mon beau.

Qu'est-ce que c'est le truc vert qui pend ? Un pansement ?

----------


## malendrine

*L'opération a eu lieu il y a plus de 3 semaines. Un oethématome, c'est quand l'oreille est toute gonflée et pleine de sang. Il a donc fallu inciser pour vider le sang. Puis recoudre un peu partout avec des compresses pour que l'oreille garde un bel aspect et qu'elle ne se recroqueville pas. Les trucs verts sont les liens qui fixaient les compresses. Les points étant résorbables, les liens devraient tomber d'eux même. Le véto l'a regardé ce matin (sans le toucher bien sûr) et a trouvé le résultat plus que satisfaisant. Pas de crainte, ça n'a pas traumatisé Balu !*

----------


## armance

Il n'en reste pas moins superbe!! Ça va devenir la mascotte de ton refuge ?
Pas franchement adoptable mais parfaitement intégré dans une meute!
Il va devenir l’accueillant des petits nouveaux!!
bisoussssssssssssssss sans les fils au beau balu et à tous les 2 ou 4 pattes voir 3 si pour certains accidentés !

----------


## Sév51

Quel bonheur de le voir remuer sa queue quand tu lui parles  :: 
Et en plus, il te suit quand tu rentres...
*Balou Balouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*  :: 

Tu peux éclairer ma lanterne, qu'est-ce que c’est un  *oethématome* ?

----------


## malendrine

*J'ai expliqué au dessus ! faut suivre !* :: * ça peut venir d'une otite car le chien se gratte et l'oreille gonfle. Mais là, ce n'était pas le cas, l'intérieur de ses oreilles étaient nickel.*

----------


## Sév51

> *J'ai expliqué au dessus ! faut suivre !** ça peut venir d'une otite car le chien se gratte et l'oreille gonfle. Mais là, ce n'était pas le cas, l'intérieur de ses oreilles étaient nickel.*


ah, j'avais pas vu... j'ai du écrire mon com' pendant que tu postais de ton côté  ::

----------


## Jess-du-51

merci pour les explications malendrine!

Guéris vite Balu!

----------


## breton67

une vraie saleté ce probleme d oreille 
mon golden cela fait trois fois qu il en a été opéré  , entre la 2 eme et la 3 eme fois il s est passé a peine deux mois , 
Balu tu es toujours aussi beau  :: c etait  vraiment un coup de coeur au vu de  la photo ou il était prosté avec la peur aux fond des yeux ::

----------


## michele

Joyeux Noel Balu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Joyeux Noel et bonnes fêtes de fin d'années à tous !!

Balu continue à progresser ..un jour peut être pourra tu rejoindre une merveilleuse famille !!

te voir chez Mélandrine nous donne le courage de continuer notre combat !!!

----------


## poppo

Comment va le beau Balu? Son oreille est entièrement guéri?

----------


## Sév51

Des nouvelles de Balu ?  :Smile:

----------

